# cervix tightly closed at 40+5



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

hiya all

i went for sweep number 2 today and the midwife couldnt do it as cervix is tightly closed, anyone else have this?

it was a little open on thursday! 

i am 40+5 scan dates and 40+3 my dates, what are the chances on inducing working on sunday with such an unfavorable cervix? im tempted to push induction on a few days if they let me!


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi,

the further on you are the more likely induction is to work, I would definitely ask of you can be put on to Tuesday or Wednesday, if your pregnancy has been straightforward ,

all the best,

emilycaitlin xx


----------

